# disque dur mort sur powerbook



## stephie (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Après seulement 10 mois, le disque dur de mon Powerbook G4 est complètement mort, au point même qu'il soit impossible de récupérer les données.

Chez apple, on me dit que j'ai joué de malchance. Mais j'avoue que je suis un peu inquiète, et relativement furieuse vu le prix de la machine !

Je cherche des témoignages de personnes à qui il serait arrivée la même mésaventure.... ou alors suis-je vraiment la seule poisseuse ?

Ma garantie se terminant dans un mois, sans Apple care, je me demande si je ne devrais pas plutôt réclamer le remplacment de la machine que celui du disque dur ?

Merci
Stéph


----------



## Amophis (5 Janvier 2005)

Salut bienvenue sur MacGé 

  Désolé pour ton disque dur, je pense que tu as jouée de mal chance.

  Fais jouer la garantie, ils te remplaceront le disque mais pas l'ordi, là je crois qu'il ne faut as réver.... :mouais: et pkoi demander un remplacement complet??? je sais que c'est chiant d'avoir une panne, mais si les constructeurs remplaçaient la machine complète pour une panne d'un composant.... il n'y aurait plus de constructeur, et le refurb serait rempli  

 Tu sais le disque dur est une pièce mécanique, fragile. Pour anecdote, j'ai passé la journée entière de lundi pour essayer de récuperer des données sur un disque dur qui m'a laché au boulot, ben c'était pas gagné.... mais j'ai eu de la chance.


  Sinon, si tu as bcq de docs. importantes sur ton disque, pense à faire des sauvegarde 

  Courage


----------



## woulf (5 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est râlant, mais autant voir le bon côté des choses: il aurait pu claquer deux mois après l'expiration de la garantie... 

Fais le changer par apple, mais pour le reste tu n'auras pas d'échange du tout.

Pour les données, si tu as la possibilité de démarrer depuis un autre disque dur, et de passer un programme de récupération, tu auras peut être des résultats... je te le souhaite en tous cas.

Et pour le reste, c'est peut être enfoncer une porte ouverte, mais ça vaut franchement le coup d'investir dans une solution de sauvegarde (petit disque dur auto-alimenté par exemple, et sauvegarde hebdomadaire ou quotidienne suivant le volume des modifs) ou alors graver ses documents sur CD.

Car finalement, même si les machines coûtent cher, ce qui coûte encore plus cher c'est la perte des données...


----------



## stephie (5 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses. C'est vrai que j'ai encore la chance d'être sous garantie, mais pas pour longtemps, c'est ce qui m'inquiète. En fait ma machine est au SAV, et ce qui ne me rassure pas du tout, c'est qu'apparemment, ils ont aussi des problèmes pour installer le nouveau disque dur. Pour les données, c'est foutu de chez foutu. Quand je voyais les potes galérer sur PC avec les virus, je me pensais à l'abri, mais je vais faire de la sauvegarde ma nouvelle religion !!!


----------



## Amophis (5 Janvier 2005)

stephie a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses. C'est vrai que j'ai encore la chance d'être sous garantie, mais pas pour longtemps, c'est ce qui m'inquiète. En fait ma machine est au SAV, et ce qui ne me rassure pas du tout, c'est qu'apparemment, ils ont aussi des problèmes pour installer le nouveau disque dur. Pour les données, c'est foutu de chez foutu. Quand je voyais les potes galérer sur PC avec les virus, je me pensais à l'abri, mais je vais faire de la sauvegarde ma nouvelle religion !!!




Je pense qu'il est utopique de se croire à l'abri de tout sous prétexte que l'on est sur Mac... mahleuresement, le mac utllise des composants au même titre que les PC, et même si les composants choisis sont de bonne qualité, le tx 0 de défaut n'existe pas.

Par contre, il est vrai que moyennant une somme raisonnable, une sauvegarde régulière de tes données sur un disque dur externe n'est pas inutile. Depuis que j'ai perdu 300 photos, je ne prend plus de risques... maintenant que j'en ai plus de 3000 + tous les documents administratifs divers 

Le top rapport qualité/prix: un boitier Firewire externe + disque dur 3,5" (moins cher qu'un tout fait par un constructeur  ).

Tiens nous au courant de la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

ptain quand tu vois que la plupart des DD tiennent 5 a 10 ans facile et que ca lache en 10 mois, c'est rageant et surprenant


----------



## GrandGibus (5 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ptain quand tu vois que la plupart des DD tiennent 5 a 10 ans facile et que ca lache en 10 mois, c'est rageant et surprenant



D'une part, tout dépend du disque, des conditions de stockage et pour finir des conditions d'utilisation.

D'autre part, j'attire ton attention sur le fait qu'il s'agit d'un disque dur de portable, donc beaucoup plus exposé aux chocs qu'un disque dur de station de travail.

Juste comme ça, le nombre de personnes (au boulot) qui en voyant que c'est un mac posé sur le bureau le sous-pèsent et le reposent lourdement !!!... Donc, je ne serai pas si sévère.

Cependant, c'est vrai que ça fait toujours râler.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

par essence, un portable est fait pour etre transporte non ?

 donc les disques durs sont qd meme concus pour ...

 je suis meme sur qu'un disque fait pr portable est cense etre plus costaud qu'un disque 3.5 normal

 franchement je suis etonne


----------



## Amophis (6 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> par essence, un portable est fait pour etre transporte non ?
> 
> donc les disques durs sont qd meme concus pour ...
> 
> ...


 Personnellement, avec le passé de PCiste que j'ai, ça ne m'étonne guère, j'en ai vu qui ont durée moi que ça... et les séries défectueuse ça arrive (demande à IBM  ). Non je pense qu'elle n'a pas eu de chance, c'est tout.


----------



## stephie (6 Janvier 2005)

salut les amis,
pour vous répondre pêle mêle, tout portable qu'il soit, mon powerbook me sert comme un poste fixe, donc zéro choc.... utilisation tranquille, texte, photos, ziq, rien de bien lourd !
à part ça, ça fait mainetant une semaine que la bestiole que j'aimais tant est en réparation dans un centre agréé. Sachant que j'ai demandé le tarif pro express (75 euros, retour sous 1 à 5 jours), ça fait 3 jours qu'on me répond, " ils sont dessus" et là stupeur, j'apprends qu'ils ont du commandé un 2e disque dur ! Donc, panique à bord, je me dis que mon powerbook, fais un rejet, et d'ici à ce qu'on me le change apparemmenent. Quelle guigne !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Janvier 2005)

Et pour tes 75¤ pour un retour "pro express", ils vont te les rembourser?? Parce que une semaine déjà,; et ils sont en train de commander un 2ème DD.. donc ils dépasseront la limite de temps là non??

Tu es certaines que le souci vient uniquement du DD au fait? Parce qu'en arriver a commander un 2ème DD.. C'est soit la guigne, soit un problème lié a un autre composant 

Eddy

PS: Euh.. quand tu dis qu'ils ont commandés un 2ème DD, tu sous-entend bien qu'ils en avait déjà commandé un premier?? (sinon ce que j'ai dit juste au-dessus n'a aucun sens  )


----------



## doojay (6 Janvier 2005)

stephie a dit:
			
		

> salut les amis,
> pour vous répondre pêle mêle, tout portable qu'il soit, mon powerbook me sert comme un poste fixe, donc zéro choc.... utilisation tranquille, texte, photos, ziq, rien de bien lourd !
> à part ça, ça fait mainetant une semaine que la bestiole que j'aimais tant est en réparation dans un centre agréé. Sachant que j'ai demandé le tarif pro express (75 euros, retour sous 1 à 5 jours), ça fait 3 jours qu'on me répond, " ils sont dessus" et là stupeur, j'apprends qu'ils ont du commandé un 2e disque dur ! Donc, panique à bord, je me dis que mon powerbook, fais un rejet, et d'ici à ce qu'on me le change apparemmenent. Quelle guigne !


Penses à regarder les conditions du tarif express parceque comme tu viens de le dire cela a dépassé le délai donc peut être un rembourssement possible   et ne panique pas pour ton pb je sais ce n'est pas facile


----------



## woulf (6 Janvier 2005)

stephie a dit:
			
		

> salut les amis,
> pour vous répondre pêle mêle, tout portable qu'il soit, mon powerbook me sert comme un poste fixe, donc zéro choc.... utilisation tranquille, texte, photos, ziq, rien de bien lourd !
> à part ça, ça fait mainetant une semaine que la bestiole que j'aimais tant est en réparation dans un centre agréé. Sachant que j'ai demandé le tarif pro express (75 euros, retour sous 1 à 5 jours), ça fait 3 jours qu'on me répond, " ils sont dessus" et là stupeur, j'apprends qu'ils ont du commandé un 2e disque dur ! Donc, panique à bord, je me dis que mon powerbook, fais un rejet, et d'ici à ce qu'on me le change apparemmenent. Quelle guigne !


 Y'a un truc que je ne pige pas: ton powerbook a 10 mois, il est donc encore sous la garantie légale du constructeur. Pourquoi devrais-tu payer pour le changement de DD ??? Juste parce que c'est en "express" ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc que je ne pige pas: ton powerbook a 10 mois, il est donc encore sous la garantie légale du constructeur. Pourquoi devrais-tu payer pour le changement de DD ??? Juste parce que c'est en "express" ?


Elle n'a pas payé de changement de DD jusque là, juste 75¤ pour avoir un sav "pro express, délai 1 à 5 jours" selon ces dires. Donc pour le moment le "express" c'est pas encore ça


----------



## stephie (6 Janvier 2005)

vi, vous avez tout compris... et encore un jour de passé...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Janvier 2005)

Eddy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es certaines que le souci vient uniquement du DD au fait?


Je me suis cité  ...


----------



## woulf (6 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'a pas payé de changement de DD jusque là, juste 75¤ pour avoir un sav "pro express, délai 1 à 5 jours" selon ces dires. Donc pour le moment le "express" c'est pas encore ça



C'est bien ce que je craignais, et je trouve ça honteux !
Raison de plus pour bien regarder ce qu'il se passe en cas de non respect du délai.


----------



## stephie (8 Janvier 2005)

coucou,
bon, ça y est, je suis heureuse de vous annoncer que je suis sur mon powerbook  
J'ai pas vraiment su le fin mot de l'histoire, un peu flou parce que débordé au SAV mais bon appremment y avait pas de 2e disque dur, juste ils m'ont changé mon cable airpot.... bref, ils ont été réglo, je n'ai payé que 35 euros sur les 75.
Reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts que tout se passe bien et que nous passions de longs jours heureux mon mac et moi. 
merci à tous


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Janvier 2005)

Le "cable airport"??? Je croyais que tu avais un problème de disque dur... :mouais: Et tu avais même dis que tes données étaient irrécupérables.
 Et juste pour savoir, dans quel magasin tu as été?

 Eddy


----------



## ysengrain (8 Janvier 2005)

J'ai eu un problème identique après 17 mois d'utilisation d'un Powerbook 800 Ti, 17h/j.
En 24h, j'étais livré après commande sur Internet. J'ai acheté un disque dur de 80 Go, nettement plus rapide pour moins de 300¤
J'ai mis 10 minutes à redémarrer après installation et 30 pour le Restore.
La garantie Applecare que j'avais ne m'a servi à rien, le délai étant de 3 semaines pour exécuter le changeùent.


----------



## stephie (9 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Le "cable airport"??? Je croyais que tu avais un problème de disque dur... :mouais: Et tu avais même dis que tes données étaient irrécupérables.
> Et juste pour savoir, dans quel magasin tu as été?
> 
> Eddy




oui, c'est bien le disque dur qui est mort, le cable airport, ils me l'ont changé en plus, c'est ce qui a pris du temps appremment (mon cable était super court et j'avais bien galéré pour l'installer, à mon avis c pour ça qu'ils l'ont changé !). et pour l'irrécupérabilité des données, je confirme, hélas... sinon, suis allée chez Aldorande à République. au final, je les recommande, puisqu'ils ont été réglo sur la facture...


----------



## stephie (9 Janvier 2005)

ysengrain a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un problème identique après 17 mois d'utilisation d'un Powerbook 800 Ti, 17h/j.
> En 24h, j'étais livré après commande sur Internet. J'ai acheté un disque dur de 80 Go, nettement plus rapide pour moins de 300¤
> J'ai mis 10 minutes à redémarrer après installation et 30 pour le Restore.
> La garantie Applecare que j'avais ne m'a servi à rien, le délai étant de 3 semaines pour exécuter le changeùent.




Powerbook 800 TI, c quoi donc, un ordi bureau ? c'est possible de changer soi-même son disque dur sur un portable ? en tous cas, c affolant de voir que ce genre de problème arrive...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2005)

stephie a dit:
			
		

> sinon, suis allée chez Aldorande à République. au final, je les recommande, puisqu'ils ont été réglo sur la facture...


 Tu as payé 35¤ pour un matériel sous garantie. Moi ça m'aurait plutot embêté sachant que tu n'est pas à l'origine du souci de ton DD, du cable airport ou quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2005)

stephie a dit:
			
		

> Powerbook 800 TI, c quoi donc, un ordi bureau ? c'est possible de changer soi-même son disque dur sur un portable ? en tous cas, c affolant de voir que ce genre de problème arrive...


Non, un ordi portable (powerbook) qui a le nom de "Ti" a cause d'une enseigne appellation je crois, ou juste a cause de son look.. Bref, j'ai oublié 
 Et pour le changement de DD, c'est ICI


----------



## stephie (10 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as payé 35¤ pour un matériel sous garantie. Moi ça m'aurait plutot embêté sachant que tu n'est pas à l'origine du souci de ton DD, du cable airport ou quoi que ce soit.



bé oui, mais malgré tout ça restait prise en charge express. si je passais par le Sav normal, j'en avais pour 3 semaines un mois !!!!


----------



## woulf (10 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Non, un ordi portable (powerbook) qui a le nom de "Ti" a cause d'une enseigne appellation je crois, ou juste a cause de son look.. Bref, j'ai oublié
> Et pour le changement de DD, c'est ICI



roooh ces switchers 

Ti = Titanium, la génération précédente aux powerbook alu actuels


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> roooh ces switchers
> 
> Ti = Titanium, la génération précédente aux powerbook alu actuels


:rose: Bah c'po ma faute si les gens écrivent *powerbook *et *Ti *pour parler d'un seul et même ordi.... :rose: Après suis tout perdu


----------



## sharky (10 Janvier 2005)

j'ai aussi eu un problème avec le disque dur interne de mon powerbook, 6 mois après son achat. D'une façon générale Apple n'équipe jamais ses portables de disques "haute de gamme", tu as tout intérêt à prendre un meilleur modèle, tu gagneras en rapidité et fiablité, et tu peux transformer ton disque d'originie en disque externe de sauvegarde


----------



## stephie (11 Janvier 2005)

eh bé dis donc, c rassurant ça .... ils on pas les moyens chez pomme d'amour de mettre disque haut de gamme sur les portables ?  :hein:


----------



## Delphine (13 Janvier 2005)

moi aussi j'ai mon disque qui m'a laché au bout de 10 mois. Du coup j'ai pris l'extension Apple care ....

 ça ne m'a rien couté. Le magazin (où m'a envoyé apple, matériel acheté sur l'apple store) m'a demandé 45 euros de forfait, mais Apple m'a remboursée.

 Ils ont l'air fragile ces nouveaux disques durs. J'en suis à mon 3 eme portable, et je n'avais jamis eu de pb avant, malgrès un usage intensif.


----------



## I_Am_Legion (8 Août 2005)

Je vais surement avoir l'air con avec ces questions mais bon je me lance:

J'ai un PB G4 12 pouces 867Mhz acheté en aout 2003, le DD vient de me lacher donc problème. En tout cas s'il m'a pas laché, le CD de test matériel me dit qu'il y a des erreurs dessus et le démarrage avec le DVD de restauration est impossible).

Les questions connes maintenant:

-comment je fais pour changer le DD (qui je vais voir surtout pour en commander un et le faire monter) et combien ca me coutera (je demande pas plus que les 40Go originaux). Si en plus vous savez où je peux trouver un point de réparation de ce genre au Japon (j'y suis pour encore un mois et vu le taux du yen, ca me coutera bcp moins quen France) je prends toute information.

-y a t'il une chance de récupérer les données parceque j'ai quand même des trucs importants dessus?

Si vous avez des infos sur les messages d'erreur du CD de test matériel, j'ai obtenu celles là:
2STF/2/3: ATA-100 ata-6-master
2STF/3/3: ATA-100 ata-6-master
2STF/6/3: ATA-100 ata-6-master

Je vois que ca concerne le DD mais ca cache quoi comme problème

edit: Bon pour le combien ca coute, j'ai trouvé (c'est bien du 2,5 pouces le format?). Pour le comment changer, est-ce que ca vaut le coup de payer quelqu'un ou est-ce que c'est assez simpla pour le faire soi même sans risques?
Par contre pour le problème de récupération des données, je prends toujours des avis.


----------

